# Convertable Crib Plans



## GROOVY

Another grandchild on the way I have the plans from plan designs #CNCR2
has anybody built this? I plan on using walnut or mahogany, would like any tips and or a take off of how much stock is needed as well as hardware.


----------



## Dominick

Congrats on upcoming grandchild.


----------



## GROOVY

As an update I have purchased 100bf walnut 4/4 and a 8/4X6''X8' piece in case I cant get the slats (3/8" X 1 1/4") resawed from the 4/4...
Right now I am pondering cutting the 8/4 that will give me a side grain face showing VS resawing the 4/4 to get face grain face showing. Just wondering what would look best ...


----------



## jakev383

Congratulations on the grandchild!
I have a child on the way myself, and saw your post about the crib. Not to sound obtuse, but being new to these forums, what is CNCR2 plan you speak of?
Thanks, and be well!


----------



## GROOVY

oops here is a link. 
http://www.ecrater.com/p/7030635/convertible-crib-full-bed-furniture


----------



## newman11

Very cool crib build. I have a child on the way and would love to dive into a project like this. How do the plans look? informative?


----------



## GROOVY

well all the dimentions are there , not step by step.
I am planing to use a spring type mattress support 
I also have never done tapered tenons yet ....


----------



## preacherman

I am building the CNCR1 plans from plan designs. Just started this weekend. The plans are pretty good, but watch the full size patterns. When I started laying out the legs, the full size pattern is about two inches short for the back and the holes are not where they are supposed to be. :blink:The front pattern was about the same. The pages with the measurements all add up to what they are supposed to be. However, I am altering the plans anyway so I just used them as a rough guide to build a new pattern. Good luck with the crib build.


----------



## GROOVY

yes you were right preacherman........


----------



## preacherman

Hope you did not ruin any of that walnut due to the poor patterns. Other wise how is the build going? Mine has been kinda slow with all the busy time around the holidays not much time to work on it. Going to post so pics after this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## bigcouger

I would use the face grain less splinters better look


----------



## GROOVY

I used the "full size" pattern from the plans to make my bending form for the rail caps. I have emailed Plans Design, about the error no reply.
So I have some nice bent walnut that wont fit.... I think somebody posted in the "book is wrong" post a great point , if there is not a real photo of the project there is a larger chance that there will problems in the build. this is a pic of the full size pattern the tape is hooked on the outside of leg. center to center is 24"


----------



## GROOVY

I made some progress today... pics show the new improved laminating form , my version of the curve and the front frame piece. 
Still pondering how I am going to handle the tenons along the curve. the challenge will be not only how to make the arc shoulders but accurately sizing the length.. I wonder and ponder while I watch the playoffs....


----------



## Dominick

Looking groovy.


----------



## sgtrunningfool

I cannot offer anything as far as the plans go but this is awesome. I wish I would have done this for my daughters. One thing that I would take into consideration is the height of the mother. I know my wife is only 5'2", so she claims, and has a hard time reaching the bottom of the crib. She would have loved a crib with shorter legs. 

Awesome project!!!


----------



## preacherman

*Dowels???*

In my crib build the plans call for tenons just like yours, but I am using dowels. You might want to consider that for an option rather than cutting those curved tenons. That is why I chose to do dowels, with the help of the drill press I can drill straight. But I could never get those tenons rights in a curve.
That looks good so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## nmacdonald

GROOVY said:


> I made some progress today... pics show the new improved laminating form , my version of the curve and the front frame piece.
> Still pondering how I am going to handle the tenons along the curve. the challenge will be not only how to make the arc shoulders but accurately sizing the length.. I wonder and ponder while I watch the playoffs....


Maybe this will help!


----------



## nmacdonald

Sorry they are all upside down. I'll figureoutthe ipad thing sometime


----------



## GROOVY

I decided to do this on the arc / curved pieces, plan to use standard tenon on bottom. ...


----------



## GROOVY

I actually made some progress, completed side panels. I took several pictures but seems my phone will not send them.... here is one showing how the curved parts came out...


----------



## GROOVY

more side shots


----------



## nmacdonald

Looking good. Thanks for the updates


----------



## newman11

Looks very good. Can you share how you handled the curved tenons as well as bending the walnut?


----------



## GROOVY

newman thanks , the top part along the curve are morticed the same width as slats, I laminated the curved pieces from 1/8" thick strips glued with titebondII... all the curved parts I made a pattern board and used a router and bearing guided pattern bit to finish curve...


----------



## firemedic

Awesome job! Very nicely done!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## GROOVY

finished fitting slats to headboard. all of the mortices needed some chisle work to make a good fit. foot board next. pics show how well it worked out... color is a little funky because I purchased 4 new fluorescent with the "daylight" tubes I can see the bottom of the mortices now without a flashlight


----------



## GROOVY

I got back to work today . I cleaned up the headboard cap, from the lamination/glue.. I plan to start sanding next. I have included a pic of where I am with it. It looks like a crib ...


----------



## newman11

Sweet! Please share what type of hardware you are/will be using when it comes time. Really enjoyed this build! Looking forward to the final touches.


----------



## GROOVY

Thanks newman now I remember thats what I am wondering, how to attach sides to front especially the top/side.. I have the convertable crib hardware and matress support ordered from product america.
I was thinking of using this bed rail connection system for the bottom connections as it may be converted to a regular bed. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25449&site=ROCKLER
But the top front I hesitate to use wood plugs to cover the screw holes.. do not want grandson to pry them out and try to eat them...


----------



## screamon demon

This is really nice I look forward to watching the project finish. I once tried to have an Amish craftsman build me a crib. He declined because he did not want to build it to come apart.


----------



## GROOVY

here is where I am today, I have used the dimentions given in the plans.... I am about as mad as I have ever been! 2" too long.
I think the mattress should fit a bit better than this!... the mattress frame from products america who I believe build frames everyday measures 50 7/8" X 26 1/4" standard size for crib mattress is 28"X52"
Stupid designer cad idiot that drew this.... Stupid me for taking his measurement to be correct. 
Now how to correct this? I can shorten head/footboard but its going to be a challenge with the curved pieces and its going to throw the slat spacing off... remake both to proper measurements 30 mortices...again got till june to finish?


----------



## Gtosvx

Beautiful work! 
Just consider it custom made, and have mattress made to fit.


----------



## GROOVY

got back at it today 12hrs making crib to proper dimentions ... I discovered that cutting an outside curve will shorten the verticals... do NOT buy these )*&^*)&^ )*_)* plans!


----------



## SteveEl

Nice work in these pics!

I am late to the game, and at the risk of mentioning "regulations", in my opinion, every crib build should use plans that can pass the latest crib safety regs. 

I thought I had a grip on the issues, but was surprised to learn about.... the max spacing that will still prevent heads from getting stuck, and how to make a dead-weight wedge to test the ability of the vertical rail bars/slats to resist lateral forces..... I hate to think of how many heads got stuck between the bars before they designed this test. No doubt many of the plans and a bunch of you guys are great engineers. But there's that off chance you might not think of something. Min height for rails to prevent overbalancing? The two-handed requirement to operate latching mechanisms (so little Houdini operating a single mechanism won't cause a crash? 

Just sayin'.... the little uns are mighty fragile when they are still crib sized. The regs were a big help, anxiety-wise, when we turned our stand alone store bought crib into a sidecar attached to the bed.


----------



## GROOVY

After modifications and 1st finish coat, waiting still for the weather to co-operate to put final coat on. Note the slats on foot and head pieces spacing at the ends...


----------



## Ninefingers

Nice job on that crib! 

I see that you bought 100 bf prior to this project -- how much of it did you end up using on this?

Dave


----------



## GROOVY

Hard to say but would guess about 20? I did have to get an additional 8/4 for the slats too


----------



## Ninefingers

Cool -- 20 was what I was guessing visually, but when I added up all those rails, I came up with a much higher number. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## keryan22

This crib is absolutely beautiful. Would you be able to send me that plans with your corrected measurements? I was going to buy the plans but did not want to run into the same issue you did. Thanks!


----------



## GROOVY

Keryan I would not use nor recommend those +)(*) plans others here may be able to recommend something that they have used. I do strongly suggest that when you are building to check the mattress fit and slat spacing for mattress 51-5/8 inches in length and 27-1/4 inches wide and for slats should be no more than 2 3/8 inches apart. I purchased the mattress support from products America. 
Here is another one I built http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/crib-build-3-a-51444/


----------



## Ninefingers

I agree with Groovy -- I bought the plans after he recommended not, and I, too, had some issues. (My daughter saw Groovy's crib pictures and couldn't be swayed to consider another crib!) Besides the mattress fit, there were a couple places where the sizes of boards were specified as 2 different dimensions in different places in the plans. The whole thing had to be gone over, and I still had to make a last-minute change for mattress fit. Nonetheless, I was finally able to deliver the crib to my grand-daughter this past week. Even with the issues, it turned out pretty nice.

This was my first-ever major project -- Taking that into consideration, I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. So is my grand-daughter.


----------



## GROOVY

Well you overcame the plans quite well, impressive


----------



## mossyoak

Don't mean to re-open this thread but, i am building a crib as well for my wife and I's first and I really like the logo you put on it, where did you get it?


----------



## Ninefingers

The medallions can be found here:
http://custommemories.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=5


----------

